# Colors of Skyscrapers



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Poznań Financial Centre (as You can see the colour of it is green). 










And official gallery of it:

http://www.pfc.pl/en/pfc/budynek/galeria/


----------



## mateq (Jan 15, 2005)

So... let's go with Poznan:

Poznan University of Economics:










...believe me, it's red 

for sure:










&

Andersia Tower:










green...


----------



## Northsider (Jan 16, 2006)

Heh, cool idea for a thread...I love those HK high rises!


----------



## sprtsluvr8 (Aug 5, 2006)

Black...Equitable Building











Pink...The rose-colored granite of Georgia Pacific

















Blue and Black Stripes...Concourse Center - The King and Queen Buildings










Gold...Coastal States (then)









Green...Coastal States (now)










White...white granite of the Atlanta Federal Reserve


----------



## bssw (Aug 17, 2007)

*tan*

tan


----------



## DecoJim (Dec 6, 2005)

How about an ORANGE art deco skyscraper:

*The Guardian Building (1929) in Detroit, Michigan.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/decojim/354568751/in/set-72157600304099066/

This building actually has several colors on the exterior and most notably inside the lobby:










How about a 2nd orange art deco skyscraper in the same city:

*The David Stott Building (1929) in Detroit, Michigan*


----------



## skyscraperboy (Nov 1, 2006)

Silver


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Awesome Petronas pics.

How about the full spectrum?


----------



## i_am_hydrogen (Dec 9, 2004)

*GREEN*

Carbide and Carbon Building (Chicago)


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

just found this funny green highrise in the middle of NY:


----------



## Frankfurter_Bockwurst (Aug 8, 2007)

i never doubt on it,that ny dont have the worst skyline...
i hope its all right(bad english)


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

kmuffi, just let it be and come back to the tageslicht of the wunderbar :lol:


----------



## DetKing111 (Sep 6, 2007)

orange


art deco color
[URL=http://imageshack.us]

both towers at night
[URL=http://imageshack.us]


----------



## DetKing111 (Sep 6, 2007)

oh, sorry, photos above. orange one , guardian building, penobscot and both in the heart of downtown Detroit's financial district.


----------



## tapachulteco (Nov 14, 2006)

they are beatiful colors for skycrapers. they aren't boring colors like other for example gray.


----------



## tapachulteco (Nov 14, 2006)

Im mexican if my english is bad i sorry. im learning to speak your lenguje.


----------



## skyscraperboy (Nov 1, 2006)

Times Square, Kuala Lumpur.










Around Kuala Lumpur.


----------



## RafflesCity (Sep 11, 2002)

Grey










Green


----------



## melbguy (Jan 23, 2007)

blue with white stripes, gold, and a dash of red  Eureka Tower:





























not a tower, but still interesting, Flinders St. Station with yellow, burgundy and green:


----------



## TKTKTK (May 7, 2007)

Probably the dopest gold building on earth:

The RBC Centre in Toronto. 









Photographs never quite do it justice, it's an absolutely stunning building in person.


----------



## charmedone (Aug 31, 2007)

blue time warner center new york city 










sliver the World trade center 










crystial/glass/white the freedom tower complex











and the uglyst the chicago spire


----------



## Racingfreak (Sep 11, 2005)

BLUE: gebouw delfse Poort Rotterdam.


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

I thought u're pointing to say "yellow"


----------



## Racingfreak (Sep 11, 2005)

erbsenzaehler said:


> I thought u're pointing to say "yellow"


Lol, that yellow is a part of the station: Rotterdam Central. That's now rebuild.


----------

